# Purchasing Betta Fish?



## Pandapop

I've browsed around a lot of online stores that sell and ship Betta fish (most as far as Thailand), but I'm unsure if this is something I should consider doing. The local stores in central VT (where I'm at) rarely ever have anything other than your average, common red or blue veil-tail Betta. Even rarer still, are females. 

So far, Petco is the only somewhat reliable place to find more 'exotic' looking Betta fish. I'm a beginner breeder (yes I have the room, time, equipment and cash necessary) and would like to purchase some of these hard-to-find Betta's. 

Over the weekend I bought these two pretties from Petco:
(In small temp-tanks for the moment, will be moving to much larger 1.5-2gal tanks very soon)

Unnamed Turquoise Butterfly Halfmoon
_Pretty skittish and otherwise lazied around, but recently becoming more active._









Unnamed Red/Turquoise Crowntail (what exactly is this color pattern?)
_A bit more relaxed than the other guy... very active now._









These are my other two boys... your common VT's, but I love them.

Jacoozy, Red Veil-tail. Name intentionally spelled wrong.









Max, Turquoise Veil-tail.
_Had a small hole in his caudal fin, but it's healed up now. Colors are much brighter._









The beautiful fish I find online are very tempting, but I'm a bit too stubborn to be swayed by pretty pictures alone, and 'problems' (unauthorized transactions which cost me over 200 dollars, I've never gotten back) with PayPal in the past prevents me from making any purchases through them. Most of these online places require payments through PayPal _*only*_.

Which of course limits my options even more. 

I've looked into places like Thatpetplace.com and Petsolutions.com, that sell these Betta's online without PayPal. I'm honestly considering it, however -- I really have no idea what the Betta I'd be getting would look like. I'm able to offer a few picture references of specific coloring patterns that I'd like, but there's no guarantee I'd be getting what I want. So I could be jipped out of over 50 dollars on a single fish...

So does anyone know of a reliable place online that I could order exotic looking Betta's without the fear of being ripped off? Also one that takes payments OTHER than PayPal? 

I've tried Aquabid, but most are PayPal, if not all.


----------



## Ditzy

petco.com. although you cant see what exactly youre getting, they have more options than they do in the stores.


----------



## Pandapop

I'd love it if they had a special page on their website with all the different Betta's they're selling... or similar ones to what they've sold, anyway.


----------



## Ditzy

oooh yeah, gotcha. well... other than aquabid, which you already mentioned, im out of ideas... you could try finding a local breeder? or i use ultimatebettas.com, a betta forum. you may be able to find something there


----------



## guppyart

also google and find out if there are any local aquarium clubs in your area or within range to ship easily enough, then find if they have a forum and make requests there.

Along with what ditzy mentioned you can check ultimatebetta.com The Guy who started that site used to live nearby and gave me a bunch of his 10gallons when he moved, had gorgeous stock so you never know what is out there.

local people are more likely to wait for money orders or that sort of thing to be sent in the mail or do pick up and cash direct.


----------



## pjg

i love the turquoise veil tail betta. he is very beatiful. the red veil tail has a awsome dark red. :fish: :fish:


----------



## bond6780

I am sending you this E-mail to let you know that my shipment of bettas has arrived on time and in grate shape. I would like to thank you for the fast professional service. I was a little worried about the condition the fish would be in after being shipped from California to New York. It's obvious that you have the shipping of fish down to a science.


----------



## lohachata

panda..i have been dealing with paypal for almost 10 years...i have had to file a couple of complaints with them over bad sellers..they have always gotten my money back for me..even myself;i only accept 2 forms of payment.Paypal or USPS money order...
you will find that most of the betta sellers on AB are pretty good.
you may also want to go to the website for the IBC...International Betta Congress and see if you can find folks there that are selling..


----------

